# House Build Costs



## selfbuildkk (27 Sep 2010)

Hi long time waiting to get started and finally getting some bit close. Ive found a site with planning permission for something close enough to this http://www.plan-a-home.ie/plans/B21 in size and structure. Wondering if anyone has any idea how much it would cost to get to builders finish. Know a couple of trades to sort out plumbing, plastering, electrics so hoping to call in a few favours. Site is pretty standard so no major groundworks needed. Esb adjacent, would need to sink a well and do the whole bio-cycle treatment system. Have had a look at the calculator on the page and realise its a bit out dated and there are deals to be done.Any help on figures contacts and links greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bluemac (27 Sep 2010)

200-300k thats ground, walls roof on tiles, drains windows etc


----------



## onq (27 Sep 2010)

selfbuildkk,

You can do a lot better than this plan and elevation in terms of your proposed dwelling.

Allow for €100/sq.ft for the house only and you won't go far wrong.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon               as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal       action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in               Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the       matters    at      hand.


----------



## selfbuildkk (28 Sep 2010)

Thanks for replies, with regards the plans, the site has full planning for something quite similar and its difficult enough to get planning in this particular area. I dont think i could venture to far from the proposed dwelling. 
Ideally i would have liked to design my own but as the site is spectacular id hate to miss out on the opportunity. I could well live with the exterior, and the interior of course, can be made my own. Im not planning on spending much time sitting looking at the external walls.


----------



## Feardorcha (28 Sep 2010)

Is 100e/sq ft not a bit expensive the way things are at the moment, I recently got a quote for my house which worked out at 63e/sq ft


----------



## selfbuild (28 Sep 2010)

Hi Feardorcha,
63e/sq ft sounds like a fantasitc deal - what kind of finish did this include?
Also, what part of the country are you in - perhaps I could get a quote off your builder!
SB


----------



## Feardorcha (28 Sep 2010)

I'm in wexford. I'll have to dig it out when I get back & let u know. I do know that I got a quote in 2008 for same house & it was 88e/sq ft


----------



## selfbuildkk (28 Sep 2010)

Keep us posted on that quote sounds very interesting. Is that direct or contract? Be very interested to see what you are getting for that price.


----------



## onq (29 Sep 2010)

Feardorcha said:


> Is 100e/sq ft not a bit expensive the way things are at the moment, I recently got a quote for my house which worked out at 63e/sq ft



I would be a bit concerned if I got a quotation in that was that good, Feardorcha.

I have separately costed three 4,000 sq.ft. houses both working with a QS and separately - later, to get keener prices - with a project manager .
Taking out preliminaries and contingincies the former's costing was down to €600,000 per house = €150 a square foot while the latter's was down around €500,000 a house.

The first price vaguely included for local authority contributions, significant landscaping, a 15 Cubic Metre surface water attenuation chamber, a short access road, 
80 M of a new drain and 60 M of a new 1.8M footpath.
The second price nailed all the figures for these and went into specific details of the houses - the first was only a per square foot estimate with an outline specification.

On the first the QS we used was put to the pin of his collar on the cost estimate, and he agreed that you might get better prices on the spread of tenders, but he could stand over such pricing and would advise us ot be careful if any such proces came in to get this down to a turnkey contract, ensure good professional oversight during the works and avoid substitutions.

On the second, more accurate, costing, excluding the extras above and our fees, the houses proper, with a basic finish worked out at under €350K each, but even a bit of stone in the hall and a halfway decent kitchen would put that up to €400K.

So you can take it that estimates much under €100 a square foot might need to be taken with a pinch of salt - around Dublin anyway - whatever you may achieve elsewhere.
If you don't have professional oversight on the job and you're not a building professional yourself, you will likely get fleeced on something to justify sich tight pricing, or else one of the sub-contractors may get burnt.

Such is the building game - you get what you pay for.
But even with a decent price, yet without professional oversight, you can still be taken for a ride, even in a recession.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the        matters    at      hand.


----------



## Feardorcha (30 Sep 2010)

The quote was from a contractor. That was for house & garage,all electrics carpentry,roof,waste treatment etc. Wasn't for landscaping or kitchens/bathrooms


----------

